# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Përdhunimi

## J@mes

Shpresoj qe rezultatet e sondazhit te jene shtyse per bashkbisedim.

----------


## xfiles

Per mendimin tim perdhunuesit manjake apo jo, meritojne denim me vdekje.
nuk mund te justifikohet kurrsesi prdhunimi, keta lloj njerezish nuk meritojne meshire.

----------


## ShocK

Manjakë seksualë.
Këto edhe pedofilat meritojnë dënim me vdekje.

----------


## geezer

nuk di skam ide

----------


## J@mes

Deri tani ka Votues: 9.

Manjake seksuale    7 --> 77.78% 
Viktima te situates   0 --> 0% 
Nuk e di                   2 --> 22.22%

----------


## [Perla]

Kush e kryen nje veper te tille 'mendoj se eshte nje njeri pa llogjike'.Ta ktheje me perpare "thiken" nga vetja dhe do shofi qe do ti dhembe.Eshte tmerr te abuzosh me nje femer,gjeja me e keqe qe mund ti besh,sepse e shkaterron psikologjikisht pasi me keqardhje e them por ne Shqiperi,ke faji apo jo te denon opinini i shoqerie qe 'gjoja' respekton te moralshmen.GJEPURA.NUk denojne fajtorin por viktimen.Une mendoj se shteti nuk vepron drejt ne menyren e tij ndeshkuese,qe keta 'individe te mykur' te kesaj shoqerie...mos te shohin me driten e diellit.Eshte veper e pafalshme...as meshiren e Zotit per shpirtin e tyre NUK E MERITOJNE!!!

----------


## Morning star

Perdhunuesit jan njerez me te meta mendore, manjake seksuale te cilet jan te mbushur plot me hormone edhe skan ku ti shkarkojne.. jan njerez te rrezikshem, jan vrases kriminele edhe cfar do lloje gjeje tjeter, nje perdhunues eshte njeriu me i ulet qe mund te egzistoje por edhe me i rrezikshmi, sepse kur arrin te abuzoje nje qenie njerzore, atehere ai person eshte i afte te beje gjithcka.

Per mendimin tim nuk e ka fajin situata, sepse na ka rastisur te gjithve te shkojme me ndonje femer ne hotel edhe te thote qe ska qejf te beje seks, por sdo te thote qe do e perdhunojme.. perderisa ke vajt gjer aty, normale do mundohesh ti mbushesh mendjen etj etj por asnjeher me dhune, sepse jemi njerez mbi te gjitha sjemi kafshe.

perdhunuesit jan si qent, se vetem qent e kapinme zor buçen edhe e perdhunojne.

----------


## J@mes

Votues: *14*.

Manjake seksuale    *11*  78.57% 
Viktima te situates    *1*     7.14% 
Nuk e di                     *2*  14.29%

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Manjak seksual , shpesh here mendoj ci shtyn te bejn kto gjera ???

----------


## orbita

normal qe ka perdhunues ne rugge ka ekspozim te trupit nga femrat sikur stiptiz  dikush duhet  te reagoj     hehehehhehehehehehehehhe

----------


## Auroraa

Mendoj qe keta perdhunuesit jane te semure psiqik . jane maniak seksual , vrases gjithashtu.

----------


## J@mes

Deri tani Votues: 22

Manjake seksuale    *17* 77.27% 
Viktima te situates    *3* 13.64% 
Nuk e di                    *2* 9.09%

----------


## J@mes

Ne fakt preferoja te krijoja nje sondazh disi me dinamik, me me shume pyetje dhe me shume alternativa, mirepo kto jane kushtet e F/Sh.
Nje tip sondazhi qe mund te shtrohet eshte ky:
__________________________________________________  ________
C'mendoni per perdhunuesit?

  Manjake seksuale  
  Viktime te situates  
  Nuk e di  

A ka te beje veshja dhe sjellja e femres?

  Sigurisht  
  Aspak  
  Nuk e di  

Kush e ka fajin?

  Perdhunuesi  
  Femra provokuese  
  Media / Shoqeria  
__________________________________________________  ______

----------


## J@mes

Rezultati i Sondazhit: C'mendoni per perdhunuesit? (Votues - 25)

Manjake seksual -> 19
Viktima te situates -> 4
Nuk e di -> 2



Në më të shumtën e rasteve përdhunuesi nuk përdhunon nga dëshira për seks por nga dëshira për tu ndjerë superior, me pushtet ndaj viktimës së tij. Këta njerëz edhe po ti tredhësh nuk mendoj se rregullon gjë. Mënyra më e mirë për ti qetësuar është ti futësh në burg. Aty këta tipa bien pre e superioritetit të të tjerëve.

Ka edhe një kategori përdhunuesish të tjerë të cilët përdhunojnë sepse u teket dhe sepse e dinë se s'do u ndodhë asgjë e keqe nga veprimi i tyre. Këta shpesh shpëtojnë nga "turpi" i viktimave të tyre të cilat nuk flasin nga frika se mos u ndodh gjë familjarëve apo sepse në rrethin e tyre do tregohen me gisht si fajtore. 

Si koncept: Dhunimi eshte perdorimi i forces ndaj nje personi me te pafuqishem sesa dhunuesi. Eshte kunder deshires se viktimes, dhe arrihet me ane te kercenimit dhe dhunes fizike.
Ne kete pikpamje, nuk mund dhe nuk duhen gjetur justifikime te paqena per nje akt te dhunshem qe kryhet kunder deshires se viktimes.

----------


## _SheJtaNia_

Do i konsideroja manjake seksuale duke u nisur nga fakti se sa veprim i ulet eshte te perdhunosh dike.

----------


## vajza_pr

Manjak sexual eshte ai qe  perdhunon

----------


## vesaaa

*Te mos nenqmohet fenomeni i lakuriqesis si faktor kyq...*

----------


## *Babygirl*

Perdhunesi = person me te meta mendore dhe manjak seksual.
Personat qe perdhunojne duhet denuar me vdekje. Te perdhunosh nje njeri eshte njesoj si ta besh nje vrasje.
Dikush me lart e ceki eshte faji tek feshja e femrave. C'far lidhje ka veshja ketu? Nuk mendoj qe ka lidhje fare.

----------


## fjollat

S'më paska shku në mend ndonjëherë se përdhunuesi mund të jetë viktimë (e situatës)... zakonisht të përdhunuarit janë viktima.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Sot qdo e 6 femer ne Botë perjeton dhunë  (Pohim i O.K.B)*

Perdhunimi perfshin edhe dhunen e femeres ndaj mashkullit (kohet e fundit ne rritje) ,por ne shumcen e rasteve dhunimi eshte me i shprehur ndaj femrave ...

Un pajtohem me mendimin e vesaaa _s qe edhe lakuriqesia paraqet faktor kyq...

----------

